# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pyetje per Falenderimet ne postim !

## Polumbari

*Pershendetje*, 

Mund te me sqaroje dikush ne lidhje me falenderimet ! Ne profilin tim aktualisht kam "Faleminderit : 2  dhe Falenderuar 1 here ne 1 postim". Duket sikur ka mosperputhje apo pasqyrojne gjera te ndryshme ! Dhe pyetja tjeter, si mund ti shikoj te gjitha falenderimet qe i jane bere nje anetari ne total  apo te gjitha falenderimet qe me jane bere mua, pasi falenderimet qe me jane bere ne nje postim normalisht duken ne fund te postimit. 

Ju falenderoj. 

*Polumbari.*

----------


## Elian70

mos u merzit fare se sot i vendosin falenderimet e neser t'i heqin...te rrish te besh llogari sikur s'te leverdis me duket...ca i quajne Like e ca i quajne Lajka  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Polumbari (10-08-2014)

----------


## Albo

Cdo anetar i forumit mund te japi falenderime ose mund te marri falenderime. Poshte cdo postimi qe lexon ne forum, do shikosh nje buton qe lexon: "Faleminderit". Sa here qe lexon nje postim qe te pelqen e je dakord me ate qe eshte shkruajtur, mund te klikosh mbi ate buton dhe emri yt do te dali poshte postimit si nje nga anetaret qe ka falenderuar anetarin ne fjale per mendimin e shprehur ne ate postim. Anetaret e tjere te forumit mund te te japin edhe ty falenderime, ne postimet qe ti ke bere ne forum. Poshte cdo postimi nen emrin tend do shikosh edhe nje statistike si "131 falenderime ne 99 postime", qe do te thote se ky anetar ka marre 131 falenderime ne 99 postime te tij ne forum.

Per te pare se kush te ka falenderuar, ne cilat postime, apo cilin ke falenderuar ti, mjafton te shkosh ne profilin tend ne forum:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/members/86082-Polumbari

Dhe te klikosh mbi ndarjen "Une jam..." ne fund te listes do gjesh dy lidhje, njera te nxjerr gjithe postimet ku ti je falenderuar, dhe tjetra te nxjerr te gjitha postimet ku ti ke falenderuar te tjeret.

Falenderimet nuk fshihen nga forumi. Fshihen vetem ne ato raste kur anetari qe te falenderoi e heq falenderimin e tij, ose kur tema ose postimi ne fjale eshte fshire nga moderatoret e forumit.

Albo

----------

Do Not Tread On (13-08-2014),Polumbari (13-08-2014)

----------


## Polumbari

Shume faleminderit per spjegimin. 

Plumbari

----------

